

Dynamic Data Pipelines Using Common Lisp Conditions (2013) [pdf] - reikonomusha
https://bitbucket.org/tarballs_are_good/dynamic-collect/src/10d87a2d838ed6db568c8c826b7dea292e214795/dynamic-collect.pdf?at=default

======
reikonomusha
A few notes.

1\. There is a little bit of unwarranted "lying to the children" in the paper
as it stands—particularly in some descriptions of the mechanics of the
condition system—which should be corrected.

2\. The notion of a "dynamic data pipeline" could also be implemented with the
use of special variables, though one might lose a bit of control flexibility.

BitBucket link from paper: [https://bitbucket.org/tarballs_are_good/dynamic-
collect](https://bitbucket.org/tarballs_are_good/dynamic-collect)

